# He cheats so she sells the house!



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Scorned wife takes the ultimate revenge on her cheating husband by selling their house while he is on holiday in New York | Daily Mail Online

Good for her!:smthumbup:


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Scorned wife takes the ultimate revenge on her cheating husband by selling their house while he is on holiday in New York | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Good for her!:smthumbup:


You just gotta love it!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

As someone that works in the real estate business, I totally question the truth of this story. Maybe things work totally different in the UK.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> As someone that works in the real estate business, I totally question the truth of this story. Maybe things work totally different in the UK.


We bought our house in under a week in the UK. 

We bought a show home from the developers, so that was different. They even arranged the mortgage appointment.

The company she sold the house to specialises in buying, for cash, houses and they employ an in house solicitor to deal with all the paperwork.

Of course, they pay a good deal less for the house than if it were sold, as normally, through an estate agents.

Also, it looks as if his name was not on the deeds, just his wife and her parents.

Generally a house sold to a quick house sales outfit can be transferred within one week.

Normally it will take weeks or months for a house to be sold.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

That makes sense. A sale to close in less than 2 weeks would either have to be all cash or a hard money loan. No way a regular mortgage could be done in that time period, especially with the new CFPB regulations that went into effect on October 3rd.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> That makes sense. A sale to close in less than 2 weeks would either have to be all cash or a hard money loan. No way a regular mortgage could be done in that time period, especially with the new CFPB regulations that went into effect on October 3rd.


Ever since the housing "debacle" happened in the U.S the paperwork went from 4 to 6 pages to 20 plus.:surprise:

My dad used to do closings on the side for friends but he gave that up.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I love tough women like this. She takes no sh!t. I couldn't help but notice that her stbxh never referenced his cheating in his comments.....


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Scorned wife takes the ultimate revenge on her cheating husband by selling their house while he is on holiday in New York | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Good for her!:smthumbup:


OMG, that's priceless. From the article:
"He added: 'Last time I marry an Italian, that's for sure. I made a mistake and paid for it dearly."

I like how the cheating husband's take away is that he married the wrong ethnicity (not that maybe he shouldn't lie and cheat...)

I really admire this woman! The only thing I don't agree with is that her parents helped buy the house and she did not get full value for it. But I guess she wanted to turn it over quickly...


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Scorned wife takes the ultimate revenge on her cheating husband by selling their house while he is on holiday in New York | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Good for her!:smthumbup:


Should lock her up for fraud, or deliberately undertaking transaction with major capital in a partnership without disclosure or permission.
Should be able to get the court to overturn the sale contract, given that it is clearly a "unfair" and vengeful act.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> We bought our house in under a week in the UK.
> 
> We bought a show home from the developers, so that was different. They even arranged the mortgage appointment.
> 
> ...


For good properties and cheap prices there is usually many people like myself who have contacts with the real estate company/people.

Depends on the the length of the relationship, just because the name is not on the deed, if there's no prenup it's communal property


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

spotthedeaddog said:


> Should lock her up for fraud, or deliberately undertaking transaction with major capital in a partnership without disclosure or permission.
> Should be able to get the court to overturn the sale contract, given that it is clearly a "unfair" and vengeful act.


Nope that would never fly as a viable claim.

She was party to the contract. If she was an agent and serving someone else's interest yes. In this case, based on ownership, she was free to do as she pleased (based on the limited details from the article)


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

I recall a similar story about a betrayed wife selling his expensive beloved car (jaguar?) for $2, and giving him half. With cars the sale could be fast. But google makes me think its an urban legend, the closest I found is 
The $50 Porsche : snopes.com

But I also saw articles warning be careful of buying houses from divorces,
Beware buying a home from a divorcing couple - Dec. 29, 2010
Joint ownership requires both spouses to co-operate, which may not happen in a nasty divorce.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

spotthedeaddog said:


> Should lock her up for fraud, or deliberately undertaking transaction with major capital in a partnership without disclosure or permission.
> Should be able to get the court to overturn the sale contract, given that it is clearly a "unfair" and vengeful act.


I don't know about the potential criminal allegations, but in my neck of the woods, in order to have valid transfer of title both the H and W MUST sign the closing documents. If one doesn't, the entire thing becomes voidable; I'd think he's got a great shot at getting his place back and forcing her to sell her new house since he didn't sign the contract or the deed. But I don't live in the UK, their laws may be different. I'd certainly try to force her to. I'm spiteful like that.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow...I do love me a good "revenge on a cheater" story...


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Cheater are always going to blame someone else.

First you blame your wife/husband. Then you blame the God,after that you blame situation in Syria or your mental illnes ......

They never blame themselfs.

Btw I like this woman


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Kivlor said:


> I don't know about the potential criminal allegations, but in my neck of the woods, in order to have valid transfer of title both the H and W MUST sign the closing documents. If one doesn't, the entire thing becomes voidable; I'd think he's got a great shot at getting his place back and forcing her to sell her new house since he didn't sign the contract or the deed. But I don't live in the UK, their laws may be different. I'd certainly try to force her to. I'm spiteful like that.


If his name was not on the Deed - then he is out of luck.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

TDSC60 said:


> If his name was not on the Deed - then he is out of luck.


Is that for transfers in the UK?


----------

